# Protective Quality in Your Poodle



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Some people think females are better protectors and some think males are.

*I am not talking about aggressive protectiveness.*

In my household Baldr my male is the protector. He is absolutely amazing, he senses when other dogs make either Foxxy or myself uncomfortable. There are certain dogs we meet (whom also are playfriends with F&B) that like to jump up on me. Baldr will always be on the watch while playing and if he sees them coming near me, he runs over and just stands in front of me so that they can't jump on me. He is not jealous as I can pet other dogs that do not jump on me, but as soon as he sees one jump on me or a known jumper come near me , he races to protect me, by standing in front of me. He does not growl or bare teeth, he does *NOTHING* that can be taken as aggressiveness, he just places himself between me and the offender. He truly is my hero, and I am just so impressed with the temperament of this boy ... thank you Ora for this most unbelievable boy, I just  him.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Baldr sounds like an amazing boy. Funny how intuitive they can be. Lacey always comes close when she senses that I am uncomfortable about a person or a dog. She will stand between us or come to my side and nose my hand just to let me know that she's aware of my discomfort and she'll be right there if I need her.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I took my SIL's spoo for a walk a few weeks ago. The time had gotten away from me and it was getting dark around the time we got to the local park. There were some men standing around their parked vehicle and for some reason they made me really nervous. Had Harley been w/ me, I wouldn't have given them a second thought. But being w/ a featherweight standard Poodle really made me anxious. I was really surprised at myself. The funny thing is, Paddy has the more protective personality. Harley is a super weenie and thinks I'm supposed to protect him, but he looks intimidating. I'm perfectly fine w/ having a big baby. He isn't fearful or shy, he just defers to the boss (me) when he is unsure of something. I will not go walking anywhere near sunset again w/o Harley.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Suri is exactly like this but more so in a few other areas.

She will excitedly greet people when they come into my home but she comes right back to me always and sits as close as she can to me. If someone pets her a while she comes back to me like, "I was nice but I love you best mommy" 

She tends to have a small amount of jealously too with other dogs but its only when I make my really goofy, lovey "dog talk" to the other dogs, she comes running - she wants some too. We are working on that.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Charly takes care of the house and the cars.

Dima lets us know if someone is coming. But Charly lets us know if something is not right.

Charly never shows any aggression or anything like that but he seems to know when things are not like they should be and then he gets protective of us and the house, cars.

He also watches out for the Vaka and Dima in the dog park, he never attacks other dogs but he lets them know when enough is enough.

Love this trait of the poodle.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I bring both of my dogs to work with me when I work the night shift, and I just love that big, deep bark. She really can tell if I'm nervous, and stands by me, in her biggest stance. I have no idea what she would do if someone actually attacked me, and I hope I never have to find out, but the bark is a great prevention tool!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley is not aggressive in any way, but he has a protective streak! Not with other dogs (has some issues meeting other male dogs when both are on leash, but nothing major). Generally anyone can come to the house during the day and he usually will not even bark. When its night out though he will get protective. One night my brother was knocking on the door. It was dark with the porch light on, but we could not see his face. Riley only saw a large man. He barked and snarled at the door! I like that, but he will not leap out and attack anyone! 
He is much more protective at night. He has only growled at someone in the car once. It was night, and we were parked somewhere. A guy was weaving, pacing, and just acting odd in front of the car a little ways. Riley growled as he got closer. If we are away from home then he will be on higher alert also. Just the other night i had him at the clinic with me checking on patients alone. He heard something and put on his big boy pants. 
I like that he has a good "head" on his sholders and doesnt just bark at anyone. When he does then i listen.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Kaden is very sweet and outgoing, he always allows someone to pet him or say hi. HOWEVER no one is allowed to raise their voice to me, or roughhouse with me, or get near my car when he is around. 

he will poke people with his nose kinda like boing-poke boing-poke. If you didn't know any better and were outside my car you would think there was a rabid wolf in it. 

I do not discourage him from protecting me or the car, but if I tell him enough, he settles


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Utterly zero in my mini.

In his mind, it's my job to protect him. His is to be the Walmart Greeter.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Must be a Seabrook trait JE - Poppy definitely reckons I can be first in line if anything looks scary, with her tucked firmly behind me! She can bark if she thinks she needs to though - something I am having to train her out of. I live in a courtyard development of 15 or so houses - she knows everyone who belongs, and all the regular visitors, but goes into a cascade of warning barks if she spots anyone she doesn't know. Very difficult when it is the nice chap who delivers the papers at 6 am. Sophy, once alerted, runs over to greet them ...


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Utterly zero in my mini.
> 
> In his mind, it's my job to protect him. His is to be the Walmart Greeter.


In order to be a Walmart (or as I call it the Evil Empire) greeter he has to be on medicare


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't really noticed anything with Vegas yet, though my boxer will protect me if she feels I or the property is threatened.

When I went on the hike with Lacey and apoodleaday, I was nervous with bringing Precious (boxer mutt) at first because I thought she would be dog aggressive. She was perfect, stayed with us while the poodles ran circles around us, and was just all around amazing.

The only time she ever at any point showed and aggression was when a saluki came up and stuck his head in my back pack we brought, then she kinda charged over the bag and growled.. not sure what happened, but the saluki went on his merry way. lol.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> The only time she ever at any point showed and aggression was when a saluki came up and stuck his head in my back pack we brought, then she kinda charged over the bag and growled.. not sure what happened, but the saluki went on his merry way. lol.


Were there treats in the backpack ?? She may have been protecting "her property".
Isn't it wonderful when our dogs all get along


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

The parti male in my avatar is the only dog I am never afraid of anything with. He is my eyes, ears and brain. I have no doubt he would die for me. He is calm, steady, quiet...just alwaysw there for me, never in-my-face, nothing scares him..he is very brave and couragous. I love him soooo much.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My Cooper, quiets watches his little empire, but if something threatens peace in the kingdom, look out!


----------



## calidani (Nov 22, 2009)

Ivy will bark if she hears noises that seem out of place, but that's about it so far. She is very timid, but I think that she would protect me. I have no doubt that my Mini Schnauzer would protect me. She is fearless and a fiesty little thing. She is not afraid to speak her mind about everything, and I know that she would attack someone if they were threatening me. She's not aggressive at all otherwise (in fact, she's a total lovebug), but she would give her life for me. 

My roomies SPoo is Schutzhund trained and is very protective. He senses things and picks up on things easily, and will do whatever necessary to protect us. One time a friend of my roommate's brought her new bf over, and Nicho refused to go near him. He just laid in between us and the guy and just let out this constant low pitched growl. We all liked the guy, and since Nicho had just joined our house, we thought he was being weird and put him away. We literally had to drag him into the room, and he continued his growling and trying to get out of the room until the guy was gone. We found out a few days later that the guy physically assulted his gf right after they left. 

We have never doubted Nicho again, and if he doesn't like someone, then we know that there is a good reason.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

fjm said:


> Must be a Seabrook trait JE - Poppy definitely reckons I can be first in line if anything looks scary, with her tucked firmly behind me! She can bark if she thinks she needs to though - something I am having to train her out of. I live in a courtyard development of 15 or so houses - she knows everyone who belongs, and all the regular visitors, but goes into a cascade of warning barks if she spots anyone she doesn't know. Very difficult when it is the nice chap who delivers the papers at 6 am. Sophy, once alerted, runs over to greet them ...


Hah! Exactly. We hike a lot, and Vasco is out in front leading the way until we encounter something strange (like a troop of noisy D of E kids), then he changes to "after you, I'll just bring up the rear".


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Females have always been the most protective of me (and my kids) with all of the dogs I've had over the years.


----------

